# Art Journal...graphite mare and foal



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Stinning picture cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey Liz~So excited to see how it turns out! 18x24?! That's huge =) 
I always think the rough sketch at first is the hardest thing for me-meaning the most frustrating. It rarely works out on the first try and I get so angry at it. I restart and restart til I'm satisfied. And most of the time when I'm flipping back through those old rough sketches...there's nothing wrong with them. All me :? Oh well.
Look forward to progress. I love these threads too. It's awesome to see the process and learning tips and tidbits.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

2/22/10

Here is tonight's progress, but unfortunately my camera battery is dead and I had to settle for a pic taken on my cell phone. Basically I am just trying to get used to a much more toothed paper than I am used to. I am not sure if I want to keep going with this drawing and see how I feel about the roughness of the paper, or just start over again on a smoother surface. I kind of like the effect of the rough paper, but this is definately out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I think you will be pleased with the finished result of the more toothed paper, I personally prefer it to a smoother paper when I am doing a graphite sketch... Plus it adds a skill to your repertoire and gives your client a little more option when you become more comfortable with a different texture of paper...


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't recall working with a rough paper before...so I can't contribute much there. But I'd keep going...it looks beautiful!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

You are soooo amazing


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Don't know if it's the rough paper...or just the sketch in general, but that mare's neck looks soo soft. Each time I look at the drawing, I keep thinking I'd love to stroke her neck.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Waw, great drawings. The dimensions of horses lying down are difficult to get, so good for you! they look great :shock:


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

Looking great!


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks awesome, Liz - especially for being so massive AND a new texture of paper. Those aren't easy conditions to work with! Can't wait to see the finished product; I really enjoy your style.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

You crazy girl liz! You always pick the difficult subjects don't you  But you manage to pull them off every **** time!!! Can't wait to see the finished product, I'm dreading the day someone wants a drawing of their horse laying down... I'll be running to you for help!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you everybody. I did have quite a hard time with the proportions in the beginning, espceically on such a large piece of paper. I am putting this drawing aside until I finish another drawing that I was working on long before I started this one. Stay tuned!


----------



## Alpha Tango (Feb 7, 2010)

That is really good!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

2/28/10

So I am sick right now, but between dizzy spells I was able to put quite a bit more work into the mare’s face, laying down some darker tones. I got started on the shoulder area and some of the grass and right front leg. I whipped out what’s called an "ebony pencil", which is apparently a jet black gaphite pencil and played around a bit in the mane, ears, and around the eye. 

There is a glare from the camera...I need to figure out how to take a good picture of these larger drawings since they are too big for my scanner


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Beautifull Liz 

And when you find out how to take good photo's of bigger drawings, please let me know! I still struggle, all of my photo's have glare from the camera which then removes a heap of the detail in my work. And most of my drawings I can't scan anyway because they're pastel!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Add me to your list when you find out how to take a decent picture. That's turning into the most frustrating part of the process for me. I was proud of myself for upgrading to bigger drawings but they don't fit in the scanner.


----------



## ShadowFaxIsMyBaby (Mar 1, 2010)

You are an amazing artist.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, I am still trying to figure out camera settings and finding the best way to take a picture of this drawing. The paper really is "white". Anyway, I am "almost done with the mare's face and have begun the first layers on the foal. I'd have to say the most tedious part of this drawing has got to be the grass...lol.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

WOW is all i have to say


----------



## LoverofHorses (Jan 3, 2010)

That is awesome! I love to draw but I'm terrible at it. I wish I could draw half as well as you.


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

She is looking fine! 

Wess


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

the mare has a very sweet expression...looking forward to seeing the rest!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Getting there...


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh, nicely done, Liz. I love the hint of dapples and she has a beautiful soft expression. 18x24, omg.
and I am so with you on the misery of photographing artwork.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I feel like I am in the homestretch now. I also used the natural lighting of the sun to take this picture and it seems to work a "little" better than artificial lighting. Let's hope it doesn't rain when I take picture of the final product...lol.


----------



## ponycrazy (Mar 7, 2010)

This is unbelievably beautiful. Absolutely, amazing. I have just recently started sketching horses, and I am not sure how to do those details on the face. Like with the veins, and the muscles. Do you have any advice on that? 

This left me in aw,
ponycrazy,
b.c


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

My feet are cold. Why? Cause you blew my socks clean off!! Very nice Liz!!

Wess
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahLat13 (Mar 15, 2010)

that looks awesome!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

3/20/10

finished!!!!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

that's a grand finish, Liz. Beautiful drawing, it conveys a lovely sense of peace and contentment.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!! Really really good job Liz it' just gorgeous! And hey, you spent time on this one too, well done


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

This is really lovely, you made it soft without losing detail, something I have never been able to do well, and the facial expressions are very cute. My only critique would be that you need to put more of a shadow under the foal's front half, he doesn't look like he's putting much weight on his front legs. Other than that, gorgeous piece, you should be proud!


----------

